# Discus Fish fans



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm a discus fish breeder. Anyone want to know about discus fish, please ask me some questions


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Some my fishes 

Red Yellow Malboro









Blue Turq









Blue Cobalt









Blue Diamond









Fry









SnakeSkin Pigeon









White Butterfly


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Pigeon









Spot SnakeSkin Pigeon









Red Pigeon


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Blue Diamond 2


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you a breeder looking to sell? Where are you located? Very impressive discus


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

where are the pants? why don't you post on the discus forums? Ive been breeding discus for over 8 years Ive never seen your screen name around


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

peteski312 said:


> Are you a breeder looking to sell? Where are you located? Very impressive discus


Yes, I am a breeder in VietNam. Nice to meet you.
I also want to sale my fishes to overseas. . Currently, I only sale in local.
I hope that I will take support from everyone in here 

Cheers,
KHOA


----------



## yellowfox123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow those are nice . can you keep them with other fish?


----------



## bs6749 (Dec 23, 2007)

I saw this guy on www.aquariumadvice.com/forums and pointed him out as a fake. His posts were quickly removed after he offered "free fish just pay shipping" (from Vietnam mind you). LOL, I hope nobody is stupid enough to fall for that one.


----------

